# Scouting in Ohio



## Blueump (Aug 20, 2005)

I decided a few weeks ago to use a couple of days during my Christmas break and travel to Ohio to scout for a possible muzzleloader hunt in January. I did a lot of online research using maps and satellite views as well as following posts on our sister site OhioSportsman.com. I did not want to hire an outfitter, but made up my mind to find a couple of places on public land.

I chose Zanesville as my hub and started studying the many pieces of public land in the surrounding 45 miles or so. This morning I put feet to my maps and began scouting. I was quite disappointed in what I found. The area I had narrowed my scouting trip down to was basically land surrounding a river. The recent floods made the majority of lands around the river inaccessible to deer or hunters, it looked basically like a duck hunter's paradise! 

I checked in with the Wilderness Area office and got a little advice and went to check out that place. When I pulled up to the spot, I noticed the entire carcass of a deer in the ditch right where I parked, only its head had been removed. In the opposite ditch another buck carcass, this time without antlers. Disgusting!

I walked many different places on the map for about 5 hours and decided to call it quits for this specific Wilderness Area - and head south to my second choice...but decided to try one last slice of public land at this spot. 

*Honey Hole!*​
As soon as entered the first 100 yards into the hardwoods of this particular piece I found an amazing scrape...the buck(s) has been using a _*large*_ hanging vine as a licking branch! It still appeared to be active!










All along the edge of the multiple fields at this place were buck rubs. I counted at least 25-30 just on the field edges alone. Many tracks and trails cut back and forth from the obvious bedding area to the feeding fields. The most exciting thing about this place is that it is almost right on top of human activity! A main highway is within obvious view and the area is basically a "strip" of land that is most likely overlooked by most hunters.










After scouting further into the hardwoods, I found this nice 8 point that had apparently been shot during gun season a bit ago. He probably ran here from the nearby surrounding private land.










A couple nights of bow hunting this area and I should get a better feel if this is the spot I need to re-visit during muzzleloader season.


----------



## Mr Mom (Dec 21, 2009)

Congrats on the find. We bow hunted about 50 miles east of Zansville this year. Big bucks down there. Shot a 125 and saw 3 that were 140 plus. The locals saw a 200 plus with double drop tines in the late summer. Whatch out for lions, tigers or monkeys.:lol: Have fun good luck.


----------



## Blueump (Aug 20, 2005)

Mr Mom said:


> Watch out for lions, tigers or monkeys.:lol:


That's *exactly* what the guy that sold me my license said:lol:


----------



## Kurto_15 (Jul 20, 2008)

We hunted south of Zanesville before thanksgiving and there are some nice bucks down there. Between a buddy and I we seen 21 different bucks in 3 1/2 days of hunting. Michigan doesn't even compare


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Lot of guys looking towards Ohio. We're looking at maybe next season heading down with the ML. I think they also have a primitive ML season, heard it was possibly flint lock only.


----------



## TJHUNTER (Oct 18, 2007)

i would of liked to have gotten a shot at the one you found, pretty nice buck,looks like you might of found some decent hunting grounds there. let us know how you do once you get back! good luck


----------



## big red1 (Jan 4, 2011)

ohio doesn't have a flintlock only season.any type of ml can be used during any of the 2 ml seasons and regular firearms.
the early ml season is done on select wildlife areas in the s/e.regular ml is statewide in jan.7-10.any type of ml can be used even scoped.
s/e ohio can be very productive for late season hunting and many large bucks are taken each during these hunts.just be prepared for weather extremes.today in the low 50's and staring tomorrow dropping to the low 20's.the way the weather has been lately it could go either way.
the deer will probably be grouped up and if you see 1 deer you stand a good chance of seeing many.does are legal during this time on your regular tag and you can purchase another tag for a buck if you take a doe.
goodluck on your hunt.


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Thanks Big Red, was just talking it over with a couple friends last night. Will be sending off for regs and such and planning over the summer..


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

This should give you some reading information.

http://ohiodnr.com/wildlife/dow/regulations/hunting.aspx


----------



## Blueump (Aug 20, 2005)

big red1 said:


> does are legal during this time on your regular tag and you can purchase another tag for a buck if you take a doe.
> goodluck on your hunt.


I'm definitely ready! I made some adjustments to my stand placement after further scouting and am ready to be in "my place" come Saturday morning! I understand the doe/buck tag system and although I really like the idea of bringing home some more venison, I personally will only be harvesting a mature buck.

In Michigan I hunt for meat - I'm going to Ohio to hunt for what I don't have the chance to harvest here!


----------



## WhiteTailHunter87 (Nov 29, 2008)

We went down there today an scouted all day just over the boarder of michigan it didnt look all that great I think it would be a good area for early season so were going south more


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

Just got back from the Early MZ, season and we saw 66 deer in two sits with 14 different bucks. I passed up about a 130-135" because the property I was hunting we are trying for 150+ bucks.


----------



## duxdog (Apr 13, 2008)

WhiteTailHunter87 said:


> We went down there today an scouted all day just over the boarder of michigan it didnt look all that great I think it would be a good area for early season so were going south more


go south and east a couple of hrs.


----------

